# Heartpatrick Wedding - Wesley and Wenlyn in Putrajaya



## heartpatrick (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi All,

Sharing some prewed shots from a short post-ROM couple portrait session at Putrajaya, Malaysia. Hope you like them. Thanks! ^_^

Pic 1:






Pic 2:





Pic 3:





Pic 4:





Pic 5:





Pic 6:





Pic 7:





Pic 8:






The full album is available on my portfolio site at:
Heartpatrick Weddings - Wesley and Wenlyn in Putrajaya


Thanks all.


Regards,
Patrick
Heartpatrick: Malaysia and Singapore Wedding Photographer


----------



## schumionbike (Jan 2, 2010)

Good job, I really like number 2.


----------

